# We got froggy



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

We've had this golf cart sitting around for... years. It's an 89'. Now it's going to Nats! here's the before and afters:

























AFTER... (before we painted it)


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Feelin' froggy then leap..


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

lifted it 5'', added 22'' motos and 10'' co co rims, added bullet proof windshield, new upholestry, added 2-6'' spks, 2-6x9's, and 2-10'' subs in a ported box, new head unit, added two new batteries, and bulit a ice chest rack. Grand total=$800. Not too bad, huh? I'm just thinkin where we should put the snorkels???


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

better be thinking where you going to put the charger


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha NICE!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Man that's perfect to shuttle from one event to the other or back and forth to the sand pit.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice addition of the bullet proof windshield.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, I was going to ask why you felt the need for a bullet proof windshield. Are there people at the Mud Nats who don't like you very much?


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

That thing is going to bump like no other.Thats awsome man!


----------

